# Mersey Docks & Harbour Company, Vigilant



## Aestus57 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this site so please bear with me.

I'm into building scale models boats and have been for over 30years, I mainly now build models of the Mersey Docks & Harbour Company vessels, the last one I completed was the Survey vessel "Aestus". She was scrapped some time in the 1980's and I was lucky enough to obtain some photos of her when she was tied up in Canada Dock a couple of years before she went.

I'm now building a 1/48 scale model of the Salvage and Bouyage vessel "Vigilant" built in 1953 and also scrapped some time in the 1980's or earlier. I managed to obtain a copy of the builders plans through a friend of a friend who was involved in breaking her up at Garston Docks, however, the only photo I have of her is from the the web at http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships V/slides/Vigilant-07.html

So.... can any of you help me out with any photos or info about the vessel.

I know that the foremast of her sister ship the "Salvor" now stands in the middle of the roundabout by the Liver Building in Liverpool, and I've taken quite a few photo's of that to help out.

Did anyone work on her? and has anyone any tales to tell??

Regards

Peter


----------

